# Well we're officially closed for 2007!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Our season has come to an end for this year,
but I got some great videos that will be up over the course of this week!
We had a good year but it was nothing compared to what it will be next year.
Next year is the 20th year and everyone's gonna go BIG! 

So how did the rest of you all do?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

We still have halloween (our biggest night of course) and have done very well. This is the first year we've really tried to make ours into a competitive haunt. We suggest a $3 donation and have already made $307 overall I am very happy and will for sure expand for next year.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We make over $100,000 each year but this year we got rained out a few nights, so we might have made a little bit less.
Last Saturday was INSANE though so for all I know we made more haha.


----------

